# Skin Advice



## MrsRobbo (Jan 19, 2022)

Hello,

can anyone give me some advice, I’m a little lost with why!!
I have never had spots on my neck and I am in my thirties (sigh) I get hormonal spots on my chin during the month.
But I have been getting the odd painful spot on my neck and I don’t know why?
Also I’ve had a little cluster on my neck since October and I can’t shift it. Sometimes it’s raised sometimes it’s just flat but red? I  can’t cover them and it’s driving me maaaad 

please help


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 20, 2022)

Have you changed your skincare routine recently?

Are you able to see a dermatologist about this?


----------



## MrsRobbo (Jan 20, 2022)

shellygrrl said:


> Have you changed your skincare routine recently?
> 
> Are you able to see a dermatologist about this?


No changes? 
I can’t find a good dermatologist and don’t want to be dramatic if it’s something simple 
Thank you x


----------



## Elizabethjohan (Feb 16, 2022)

Drink water properly, at least 5 liters in a day, and try to checkup your skin with a good dermatologist also try good products for removing acne and pimples.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 17, 2022)

Elizabethjohan said:


> Drink water properly, at least 5 liters in a day, and try to checkup your skin with a good dermatologist also try good products for removing acne and pimples.



You do not need to drink five liters of water a day unless you're doing extreme manual labour. The idea that one needs to drink a crapton of water a day is something that has long been debunked.

And water intake does not prevent breakouts.


----------



## Maryy (Feb 23, 2022)

I think you need to see a dermatologist. He'll examine you and prescribe a treatment specifically for you, taking into account your skin type.


----------



## sanashah (Mar 8, 2022)

You need to see skin specialist


----------



## Nikosth021 (Mar 20, 2022)

Use homemade Himalayan salt soap. It works well for me


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 7, 2022)

Glowqueenpk said:


> You should consult a dermatologist. Have you used any new products on your skin?





MrsRobbo said:


> *No changes?*
> I can’t find a good dermatologist and don’t want to be dramatic if it’s something simple
> Thank you x




M
 MrsRobbo
 It's been a few months. Have you been able to sort this out?

Also, belatedly: it's not being dramatic to seek professional help about something that's an issue for you, especially one that's been going on for months.


----------



## Aizaz123 (Apr 7, 2022)

Consult with a doctor you need a proper treatment


----------

